# I'm feeling it...



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

Really interesting post.  I'm definitely hearing some Se in there. It sounds like the functions you're relating to are Ti, Fe, and Ni, and I don't hear any Si in you, so I'm going with Se. Those types are ENFJ, INFJ, ESTP, and ISTP. I would rule out ENFJ if you think certain experiences (like concerts) can be best experienced alone: ENFJs think everything is experienced best with loved ones. Your ability to put people at ease sounds potentially extroverted, and ESTPs are some of the most adaptive to new social situations. They also tend to be more outgoing in social situations than at home. As long as we're trying things on, have you considered ESTP?


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Haha, no I haven't considered ESTP xDD Oh my goodness, this is really interesting =P

I honestly don't know how I am an ESTP (I'm laughing really hard just thinking about it), but let's THEORIZE (that should be my superhero name xD)

Ok. So let's say I am doing a lab. I am not the kind of person who wants to "see" how the instructions play out and just get results (like my brother). I want to know what should happen ahead of time based on concepts that I learned. I want to understand all of the theories so no matter what the instructions says, I know why I am doing something. In fact, I realize now that I get really nervous in labs if I haven't read the instructions ahead of time and thought about it. I can get critical with people who move through the steps too fast without thinking it through and I get annoyed when people just skip steps without just to make the process go faster. For me, their is a reason why the instructions are there and if you think a step is useless, then explain it to me using theories. The point of the experiment is to confirm what we already know so when we get a result, good or bad, we can explain it.

To me, this is use of Ti. I don't know about Ni, but I do like being able to predict what should happen next based on understanding.

...Well, that didn't help me. I can eliminate ESTP, but now I'm confused. Let me try this:

So I am normally terrible at physics. I could give two cookies about how a cars acceleration works. Instead if you tell me that understanding cars will either help me know how black holes work ....you better give me that physics book.

This bothers my dad because I don't care to follow steps just to get the right answer (I believe this is either Te or Se???), but I want to see the bigger picture. My dad says I think in "illogical" ways when I study it since I want to do what I 'feel' like. He likes it to be methodical, I like it to be intuitive. I care for physics now because I use it to create my own religion (this I actually do). I also like how I can use it to think of future technologies (this I don't actually do ....but I like the idea of it). So the only reason why I will try to learn physics is because of the future implications. I got an A in 100 level physics last semester, but it was because it was all theoretical and you had to imagine the ideas in your head or using pictures. ...Don't ask how I did in high school physics, though xD

....I doubt this is ESTP


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

> Your ability to put people at ease sounds potentially extroverted, and ESTPs are some of the most adaptive to new social situations. They also tend to be more outgoing in social situations than at home.


The ability to put people at ease is me and I used to think I was an extrovert when I was younger, but I am not so sure anymore. My mom did say that I got slightly annoyed if she disturbed me while I rocked myself to peace in my rocking chair (I'm like that now). And when I was in elementary school I would spend days reading in my room with the lights off (I used a flashlight at night). It's really strange because types like INFJ/ENFJ can mimick each other. It's true... I'd rather go for a walk alone or watch anime alone, but I don't mind doing it with someone I really want to connect with. I just know that I can't stand going to anime club because all people do is shout and say "OHMYGOODNESS that is TOTALLY ILLOGICAL!?!?! WTH!?!?!?" and they laugh... a little. too. much >=( ...This is especially annoying if the show is supposed to be emotionally intense. I just want to forget that everything exists and become part of another world.

And it's true that ESTPs are quiet at home, my brother is like that and it takes him a while to warm up to social situations. But you can tell that he needs physical stimulation. I know I don't... I just need a chair. 
I am quiet at home too and I hide in my room a lot because I really hate doing what I want to do around people. I can't even watch my favorite show online if I can feel someone's presence. In fact, every time I go to a football practice I have to find some place to hide and think to myself while pacing. If can't then I stay in the car and/or drive to the library. Also, I find that lately if I am not prepared for social interaction then I find it really hard to look at the person while I am talking to them. When I am expecting to interact with people I'm fine with it. I know that I am very comfortable by myself and I love it ....but I can find evidence about being an extrovert too... I used to be a much more friendlier and energetic person (in high school even though high school was hell) than I have been. ...Now, I find that being energetic is draining and I am still young xDD

....I guess that is why we don't talk about introversion/extroversion in it's colloquial form. It doesn't make much sense.

Edit: Also, I've watched one prominent INFJ video and although she is sure she is an introvert she says she has periods where she acts extremely extroverted and periods where she is extremely introverted. And davesuperpower (even though I don't trust him) says that INFJs and ENFJs are hard to distinguish when they are both being social.


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> @_pandamiga_
> 
> I sort of agree with this quote. If you say that you are most definitely a Fe user, you could be an INFJ. I initially merely saw Ne and Fi. But since you say Ne tires you...
> 
> But you know, when you say that sometimes you make decisions based on "inside" facts, that could be a Fi user's reluctance to apply objectivity to the situation due to Te being lower in the stack. They can make up reasons for wanting to take the decision that sometimes come off as excuses, thinking that they are being objective. So INFP is a probable fit. Maybe you need to develop your Ne or something?


Yeah, I do see INFP working in me. I'll just blab on about a few things and you can tell me what you think about what I think my functions interact.

So INFPs lead with Fi, but I think the combinition of Ni and Ti are causing that appearance. Fi users will always be stubborn with their opinions and actions even when they are young. When they make moral judgements about people, say, on the news, they know what they think is the right thing to do. For me, it's not quite like that. I can think about the Columbine or whatever, and not make any judgement. Instead, I'd come to feel a strange sympathy for the killer. In fact, that's how I relate to Deathnote. I feel left out at times because everyone wants to say that Light is bad and that he shouldn't have done what he did. I, on the other hand, admire his confidence. My first thought was never "Pretending to be God is bad". That doesn't mean that I wanted him to be God, I just wanted his ideals to stand on its own... and then somehow become him. Light is the perfect example of how the most evil people are actually the most beautiful. We're not made to make judgements and decide what is wrong and right on our own. We need to give something outside of ourselves the ability to do that. And since we are all each other... whatever values you hold will somehow translate to another person and another and another until somehow we all become one.

Also, I've only become "Fi stubborn" recently. I get annoyed with my mom if she expects me to follow her rules such as "you should greet me when I come home from work". My reasoning is. "...I can hear that you're home and you don't seem to be injured... I'll greet you when I feel like it" And I get annoyed when my dad says things like "she is your older sister you should want to spend time with her" To that I say "I know she is my sister, but you shouldn't do things just because someone is related to you. You need to ask yourself what you think your relationship is to the person and, if you can, combine with the other person's opinion. If you don't like their idea ...then try to get them to see it in a way that benefits both people"

^ That is how I am with my family.

But with my friends, I see my friends as a group of people who uphold a certain ideal that I like and I want to contain that. In fact, I'd be kind of shocked if someone came along who I thought didn't uphold those ideas and suddenly was welcomed in the group. I really do think that value exist outside of people. that's why I could never understand my "INFP" best friend who wouldn't want to change her ideas on God based on what she saw outside of her. She only wanted to believe what she felt was good. That made me feel bad because I thought that if I didn't uphold her values it would me that I am a bad person since she was the definition of amazingness in my high school mind. I tried to believe in her morals and I was successful for a year, but they were so different from my other two best friends, and I wanted all four of us to be like sisters. Eventually, I mentally divided up the group and I grew more protective of just one person since I valued how she saw the world. 

...hhmm I don't know if what I wrote made sense. Let's say this. I can't listen to Kpop at home because my home environment upholds a different value system than my school environment (when I am with my friends.) Not all of my friends like Kpop, but still, Kpop is the symbol that represents how the outside world should look like; we should all be like one big city that has individuals that work together peacefully. I use city because we should transcend the human experience and I feel like cities do that.
...also, keep in mind that I just discovered Kpop in this past April. I do see the connections between disparate concepts, but they all have a similar meaning, usually.

But Ne.... Ne does drain me. But let me see if I can find an example in real life. 
So let's say I want to buy a hat. Usually, I already know what "kind" of hat I want (it's usually not a specific hat, but one that can invoke a specific feeling). It's not a super clear image, so when I go shopping I look for things that fit in with that vague picture. Once I see that hat the image becomes clearer. Of course, I don't want to try on that hat because I already know how it should look on me and I would get disappointed if it doesn't make me look the way I expected it to be.

Actually, it's the opposite way around (especially since I don't shop). If I stumble upon something I like I get a mental image of how that thing will look on me. It's not a clear image, but I can picture the context in which I'd wear it in. So if I see a converse-looking shoe that's blue and red, I'll imagine myself at the beach wearing it as I stand upon a dock. 

...And that is why I don't like mirrors. It forces you to notice reality instead of imagining or transforming yourself.

So yeah, it really does look like I lead with Fi so I'll keep something in mind.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm not the one who asked the question, but I found this post interesting and wanted to respond to it:



pandamiga said:


> So INFPs lead with Fi, but I think the combinition of Ni and Ti are causing that appearance. Fi users will always be stubborn with their opinions and actions even when they are young. When they make moral judgements about people, say, on the news, they know what they think is the right thing to do. For me, it's not quite like that. I can think about the Columbine or whatever, and not make any judgement. Instead, I'd come to feel a strange sympathy for the killer. In fact, that's how I relate to Deathnote. I feel left out at times because everyone wants to say that Light is bad and that he shouldn't have done what he did. I, on the other hand, admire his confidence. My first thought was never "Pretending to be God is bad". That doesn't mean that I wanted him to be God, I just wanted his ideals to stand on its own... and then somehow become him. Light is the perfect example of how the most evil people are actually the most beautiful. . . .


I think I understand what you mean about Ni and Ti appearing like Fi and I agree. As you say, it doesn't work for you quite the way it does for INFPs. You don't judge something quickly as good or bad according to your personal values, you jump to neutral and look at the situation as objectively as possible and consider different points of view (Ni). You think in examples (Se-Ti), in symbols (Ni) and metaphors (Ni-Se-Ti, among others). I would take a closer look at the types that use those functions.



> *. . . We're not made to make judgements and decide what is wrong and right on our own. We need to give something outside of ourselves the ability to do that. And since we are all each other... whatever values you hold will somehow translate to another person and another and another until somehow we all become one.*


This is_ the textbook definition_ of Fe. It really is. Wait. It keeps going:



> But with my friends, I see my friends as a *group of people who uphold a certain ideal* that I like and I want to contain that. In fact, I'd be kind of shocked if someone came along who I thought didn't uphold those ideas and suddenly was welcomed in the group. I really do think that *value exist outside of people*. that's why I could never understand my "INFP" best friend who wouldn't want to change her ideas on God based on what she saw outside of her. She only wanted to believe what she felt was good. That made me feel bad because I thought that if I didn't uphold her values it would me that I am a bad person since she was the definition of amazingness in my high school mind. *I tried to believe in her morals and I was successful for a year, but they were so different from my other two best friends, and I wanted all four of us to be like sisters.*


The bolded parts are perfect examples of Fe, and the rest of what you said sounds typical of an Fe-user. I think you are very much an Fe user.

I see tons of Ti in this post as well as your other ones. I really haven't detected any Fi from you yet. Fi is when you evaluate things in relation to how you feel about them, what you feel is good and bad. For example, I have a good INFP friend, too, and I can't have a conversation with her about [a certain issue], because her value of [a related but separate issue that she doesn't understand is not in fact violated by the first issue] is so important to her that when the topic came up (at her initiative) she became completely tense and very emotional (although remaining calm and kind). That's a normal Fi reaction. I'm not Fi, I'm Ti and Ni: I probe an issue, look at it from different angles, question the assumptions everyone else makes, and separate myself from it personally, because I don't approach things in relation to a set of inner values, I explore them like there's some hidden truth in them I can extract if I can think through them. (Not to say I have no values or emotional reactions, it's just not predominant in me.) I'm able to be more geuinely open-minded and objective than most people are able to be because I can separate my thinking from my feeling when necessary. It sounds like you do the same thing: is that right? If you do, I don't think you're Fi-dominant. I don't think Fi-doms can do that without sort of performing emotional surgery to disconnect their minds from their values.

I could say lots more but I'll shut up for now and wait to hear more of your thoughts.


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

ltldslwmn said:


> I'm not the one who asked the question, but I found this post interesting and wanted to respond to it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is how I always see myself. Even now, although I have a passionate interest in how communism works (and when I am alone I start to rant to myself about my ideas), I can still tell my friends a little about it and if I find out that they don't think it works then I just change the subject. I don't get annoyed that they don't believe in my ideas/morals. But if I think they are wrong, I usually just question them to understand their thinking, and this works best in one-on-one situations. That's why I answered the way I did in the questionnaire; I won't be able to ask her what she truly thinks and try to get her to see it another way since I am with other people. And yes, I will be distant, but it's only because I need to understand her reasoning without talking to her since it would be inappropriate to ask her questions in such a joyous environment. People tell me my ideas are crazy all the time, but the only time I really feel bad about expressing myself is when it hurts someone else (like my INFP best friend) and then they think I am ruining a good mood. I've never been easily offended in my life, though.

Also, the reason why I am slightly against being an INFP is because I wasn't like other INFPs who don't feel comfortable sharing themselves with strangers. When I used to go to church, I can have deep and person connections with strangers and I'd feel really good. Not because I felt understood, but because we both became one. You can ask almost anyone in my high school days and they'll tell you that I was one of the most friendly, joyful person that existed (at least in the school).

I did test as an INFP when my school gave us this scenario based test, so that is why I am confused. It's true that now I act more like and INFP. But I think what's causing it is my Ti. At work, yeah there are a few girls who are lovely and nice, but don't realize the complexities of life (in my opinion) so I question them and question them to understand their thoughts. I only "judge" them because I feel like they take their opinions at face value. So I ask them, "Yeah... feminism is good... but ....what about this? And why must we do that?" They simply say "yeah, I should be a feminist" and then they move on with their lives. I just want to understand why they think something is wrong and discover some "absolute' truth. People in my life that I question everything... including anti-racism.

And yeah, my INFP best friend won't let me touch particular subjects because she can't be "objective". I know for a fact that you can do that with me even though I still have opinions.

So, Yeah. I can blabber on too much, too... So I am not sure sure about Ne. I guess I can use it, but I don't know how I do it. I know I can joke around. If my mom and I are shopping and I am in a good mood I can look at a doggie bowl and be like "hey! I want to eat out of it (because it seems fun to do), but usually I am very logical and I try to get her to separate her emotions from her financial decisions. She'll buy something because it will make us happy. I'll buy something only if I truly need it usually.

edit:: also, the reason why I feel like I use Fe is because my friends interests tend to become my own. So in high school I thought I loved writing just because my best friends did, but now that I am more "introverted" it easier for me to see what kinds of things I like doing ...which is usually just reading/sitting/dancing/looking at pretty pictures. ...So even though I value "Fe-stuff", I've noticed that really do need a lot more time to myself or to just talk to one friend to feel better.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm hearing strong Fe. Besides just hearing it, I'm noticing that you connect quickly to the people who respond in your thread. Relating to people comes naturally to you. You already said that, in a way, when you said it was easy for you to make new friends when you moved around as a child. You were warm and knew how to make people feel comfortable. You like to make people happy.

The two functions I'm fairly sure about are Fe and Ti. I'm not as sure about your N and your S. If you have Si, it's very low. But I think you have Se. I see signs of it.

Rereading your thread with an open mind I'm seriously thinking Fe is your dominant function. You have an incredibly high social awareness and you relate very easily to people unless they don't go deep so they bore you. Does that sound true for you? Have you considered ENFJ? What do you think of it? And can you tell me why concerts and things like that are a better experience without other people with you? I feel the same way in most situations, but I'm interested in understanding your reasons, since people's reasons are always different.


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

ltldslwmn said:


> I'm hearing strong Fe. Besides just hearing it, I'm noticing that you connect quickly to the people who respond in your thread. Relating to people comes naturally to you. You already said that, in a way, when you said it was easy for you to make new friends when you moved around as a child. You were warm and knew how to make people feel comfortable. You like to make people happy.
> 
> The two functions I'm fairly sure about are Fe and Ti. I'm not as sure about your N and your S. If you have Si, it's very low. But I think you have Se. I see signs of it.
> 
> Rereading your thread with an open mind I'm seriously thinking Fe is your dominant function. You have an incredibly high social awareness and you relate very easily to people unless they don't go deep so they bore you. Does that sound true for you? Have you considered ENFJ? What do you think of it? And can you tell me why concerts and things like that are a better experience without other people with you? I feel the same way in most situations, but I'm interested in understanding your reasons, since people's reasons are always different.


Yeah, Fe and Ti are the only functions I feel certain I have. Yeah, I have very much considered ENFJ. I've heard that INFJ and ENFJ are extremely similar when they are both extroverting. 

So... let's try to explain this *puts on my thinking cap*....

Ok. So I don't know what happened in high school. I was extremely "connect-y". I know social extroversion doesn't equal cognitive extroversion, so even though I never hated people, I couldn't stand to be around loud noises if I was studying or thinking really hard. I learn so much better and so much faster when I can think through things myself. I was always the quiet girl in the classroom setting and a lot of people probably thought I was introverted until they started talking to me. And actually, I didn't start being extroverted until high schoolish age.

Now, I feel like "Ti", is getting in the way. I don't mind it at all, but I am very analytical at work and even with my friends i can ask too many questions trying to understand everyone's thinking. Everyone sees me as socially awkward and I realize that it's true; I rarely look people in the eyes if I am not ready to talk and I had problems with roommates because I was just way to quiet. I don't value people just for the sake of connection anymore. I explained this to that typist lady and she says that INFJs are known for this too.

....It's just strange because I am much more happier now than I was in high school. There were many times when I did connect with someone in high school that I felt that everyone was better than me and all I did was compare myself to others. ...I was also very emotionally unstable during those days too. I feel better being introverted.

So, to understand why I feel comfortable alone. Hmm... I can't totally explain it. I still want that kind of "twin-like" relationship with just a few people, but it's not like I can't live without it. So I can be alone and not feel the need to talk to anyone (like I have done for the past three months). But in college, it's a tad different: I don't like eating "alone" in a cafeteria because I feel like people can sense that I am a loner and judge me for it (people already think I am freak because I spent a whole year barely talking to my floormates), and I do like eating with my friends. I just don't like eating with people I don't already feel comfortable with. I think it just boils down to me being a very polite person. Other than that, I don't have a burning desire to just connect with people.

And I realize that when I want to fully enjoy myself when I am taking a drive, I know I have to do it by myself. I can't pay attention to two things at once. So if am picking up my brother from football practice, I won't take my favorite route home because it will ruin the experience. It's like his presence ruins the atmosphere. I was also like this as a child, very "independent" and I would only have a few friends at a time. I was also pretty quiet as a child.

At the same time, I can still watch Doctor Who with a friend I value a lot, since it's a light show. I just enjoy it better when I can just immerse myself in the show and not have to divide my attention. It becomes more spiritual if you do things alone; you can find the deeper meaning behind the experience.

...Still, I am very open to being an ENFJ if that is more truthful.

Edit:: Also, I completely despised and wanted my high school to burn in h*** because I hated all of the demands. I hated that I had to join clubs (I mean...I already had a lot of homework) and I hated that everyone was more "relaxed" and comfortable ...like nothing could go wrong in life. Everyone was just too "perfect". Sure, some people complained and said they felt they way I did, but I didn't believe them; I knew that they were all better than me. Yeah, I was super friendly, but I was also super jealous of almost everyone. The sad part was that no one knew it even if I did express it a little. Everyone just thought that I was just "a cute lil' panda" ='( It was one day that I had a breakdown in school that I realized that something needed to change.

So for me being all 'AWH I LOVE YOU" =/= happiness. And I don't care too much that people think I am anti-social. ...I'll just go someplace where there is not a lot of people.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

Aww. Being an extroverted feeler (if you are one) does not mean you're outgoing and/or happy all the time. Everybody has times they need to be alone and times everything is wrong. My ENFJ high school best friend definitely had her dark times. In fact I think she had more black clothes than I did. Sometimes she'd get downright angry and resented having to be nice and polite. (Sounds like an inner conflict of a high Fe-user to feel the tension between expectations of the situation around them, some of which they simply put on themself, and their own personal feelings and situation.) Anyway, ENFJ is not all panda-y, although some people think it should be. No matter what your type, there's always more going on beneath the surface than what people can see. When you're normally an outgoing, friendly person people expect you to always be happy and when you have a bad day or week or year they want you to snap out of it so you can make them happy again. (Makes me happy I'm a cranky, antisocial introvert.  )

It sounds like your introversion/extroversion is not completely clear. You sort of sound more ENFJ to me than INFJ (cognitive extroversion), but then you do say that you feel better introverted, so it may be your more natural state. I could just be picking up the strong Fe because that's what INFJs extrovert, like you said. You'll figure out the I/E in time, maybe sooner than later. Maybe there are some other clues that could help us.

So, what do you like about your favorite route home from your brother's football practice? When you're alone do you like trying new routes?

I've heard that people with high Fe have a hard time focusing on what they're doing when they're with people; it's hard for some of them to drive well when someone's in the car with them because their focus is on the other person. My Fe is inferior and less strong than my Se: I never have a problem driving well: I'll automatically block out the person talking to me while I'm doing something that grabs my attention and then I have to turn back to them and say "sorry, what did you say?" When I was in high school it drove my ENFJ friend nuts: I think she would have been happy to put blinders on me so I'd pay attention to the conversation without getting distracted by the things around me (in a restaurant, not when driving!) So, in function vocabulary, I'm terribly distracted from the people I'm with (Fe) by what's going on around me (Se). Maybe in ENFJs and INFJs that's reversed because their Fe is higher than their Se?


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah, I understand what you're saying. And actually, my friends gave me that nickname. I never knew that ENFJs were like pandas xDD. Still, it's interesting and beneficial to know that another ENFJ had that kind of experience.

And I didn't talk to a lot of people outside of school or church, I really only had four best friends. And I could be wrong, but did you mention that ENFJs are also quiet in the home environment? Because that was me.

And yeah, I actually can tune people out. I do that when I am talking to my sister/mom because they talk too much. I just ignore her and then make up something when she expects me to respond. There are even complaining that I keep too myself too much these days and they think I am moody. Also, if someone is talking to me and they mention something that triggers a thought, I can get distracted by that thought at times. ....I don't know how it really is, though because I haven't talked to anyone outside of my immediate family since school got out. I am basing this off of the couple of "real" interactions I have had in the past three-ish months.

So yeah... I can still tune people out, but I'd rather have them gone or not make any noise. And I've noticed that whenever I do go to the football practices I can't stand being around the crowd. Even if no one is talking to me, I have to get away and not let anyone see me.

Yeah, I love doing new things alone first, but the problem is that I am always stuck in my head... so I have to be careful when I do physical things. ...Basically, I just love driving alone. ...The only problem, though, is that the road needs to be straight because I don't pay attention when I drive. And I actually feel like I get sensory overload at times when there are too many cars and signs ...my mind freaks out somehow. In fact, I freak out because I feel like I might harm myself when I am driving because there are just too many things going on and it's really hard for me to keep my attention on the outside world.

Even when I go to Wal-Mart I feel lost and dazed at times because there is just too much stuff. I just want to go in and get out ...I hate shopping. =/

....that's a good idea. I am distracted from the outside objects (Se) by the people around me (Fe). 

Eehhh... this E/I dichotomy... it's so confusing.


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

@ltldslwmn , so why do you see Ti as inferior and not tertiary?


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

pandamiga said:


> @_ltldslwmn_ , so why do you see Ti as inferior and not tertiary?


I'm not sure that I do. I just sort of get an E vibe from you, but it's still hard to tell at this point. It could be ENFJ with inferior Ti or INFJ with inferior Se. Have you read the inferior function articles here? Does one of those ring more true for you than the other?


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, I have read the inferior functions. I actually related more to Ne, but then again, I read Beebee's description on the shadow type (so if I was an INFJ then when I reach into my shadow I'd act more like an ENFP). I related to being an INFJ that way. Also, I really relate to feeling like I will drop a glass plate so I grip my hands around it really tightly, because I don't trust my hands... yet I can carry a microfridge. Then I asked Owfin and the impression he got was that I was an Ni-type (I think in Jungian terms, at least) You can look at this thread if... I usually like evidence, so I want to give evidence to you. http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/113631-attention-consider-following.html#post2876946. Here's reason why I relate to inferior Se. I sort of used to be an EMT in high school, but I cannot stand that job because everything moves too fast... I can't take in too much information at once and I tend to feel really awkward. People usually take over for me.


And my Fe-ness. I feel like I can manipulate people, mentally. Remember how I told you that I was super warm-hearted in high school? Well, that's still mostly true, but that doesn't have to mean I used Fe. To me, they were an idea (let's call it New York ...actually, back then I literally referred to humans by relating them to the states I lived in/internalized. I never lived in New York, though). They had a spirit that didn't feel right to me. When I first moved to my current state, I remember wanting to love it and the people... until I met some who kept on telling me that my old state was worthless. I didn't realize it at the time, but I internalize the places I lived in. ...Don't get me wrong... it's not like I act like a football fanatic, but there is an energy in every body of land that feeds you in its own way. My old state was like my mother.... it's like she fed me her energy like my own mother would feed me food as a baby. Here, you have to find your own energy (which I now enjoy doing very much ...I am very protective of ideas although I am always willing to be there for person in need). The strange part is that I doubt it had anything to do with the people (it kind of did, but people should be people everywhere ...it's the same America), and it shouldn't have to be related to the weather... It was hard for me because I just couldn't understand what was wrong at the time. I tried coming up with any explanation that I could think of (their accent... how the schools were run....), but nothing was making sense. ...Then everything went downhill from there. ...It was really scary for me because my whole family did miss living in our old state, but I really feel like it REALLY affected me more than my siblings or even my best friend who was in a similar position. So many people feel the way I do, but how do my functions process this feeling?

The jungian description of Fe-type ...sort of relates. I mean, I don't feel like I really cared for social harmony (although it's not like I want people to hate me; it makes me very uncomfortable if I feel that you didn't like me anymore ...anyway, that might not be related to functions). When I was at my best (in high school), it's because I connected to the idea of my original state which was carefree and that was who I am naturally. I didn't feel like people should bog themselves down with extra-curriculars/sports ...you miss out on internal peace that way. Yes, I did play tennis in two different states and you can tell the difference. Sports should be about connecting to all that is good about human nature. If you do too many things at once, you lose that purity (at the same time, if many activities connects you to goodness... then I shouldn't stop you). Now I am at my best because I can connect to China, and I don't have to be around people to do that although I want my outside world to reflect that idea. So yeah... I do care for harmony with the world... but which world are we talking about, external or internal?

I still do that now. I group my friends based on what "country" I feel they are from. I put quotes around countries because I don't actually say Australia or Brazil... but it's the idea of Australia and Brazil that I classify them by. Even for myself. I may be from America, but inside I uphold select ideals that another country has (or that I reinterpreted) because that is how I feel I am. 

....I don't know. Words. I hate them.


Sorry for rambling *shyface*


Edit again:: Also, are you using Jungian ideas? Or just simple MBTI? I ask because when I took the MBTI in high school (the test was actually really "unique" ...not like the ones you find online) and it said I was an INFP. So that's why I can understand why the others feel like I could be an INFP... I can be that way when I truly express myself online. Still, I know I am not one. So I am trying to read more about Jung's ideas and this is probably a better reason why for why we don't have to say I use Fe just because I want to get along with the outside world.

"Jung would argue, for example, that Fe doesn't make someone want to get along with everyone (he describes the Fe-type as often being the coldest person on Earth when the function is overstressed). But rather it is the person's ego, their "I" or "me" that makes them want to get along with people, and Fe is just the process or 'function' the conscious mind uses to accomplish this. But the motivation for it remains with the ego, or some other complex not with the functions. Know your complexes and you will begin to know you. Know your own history and you will begin to know you."

I got the quote from here: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/106683-jung-earlier-vs-jung-later.html

So if we actually understand what it means to have the conscious/ego controlling us, then maybe we can take a step back and separate ego from functions. So for example, you're ego is that you want to help me for some selfish reasoning, any function can accomplish that goal.

And ironically, being over-stressed was basically all of high school, yet my warmth was what made me stand out of the crowd. You'd never call me cold.

Let me know if you find anything that points me in a much more correct direction. I am not trying to say I am an Ni-type and not Fe, but I wrote all of this just so I can see more "facts" (ahem... I mean nonsensical crap). xD


----------

